# Engineering Salary in the UAE



## nigel_austin (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello All

I am new here and I need some information about an employment offer.

What's the salary of a technical services engineer for an Airline in the UAE at the moment? I have about 11 years experience working, for a Major Manufacturer in the US and have a Higher Degree in Aero Engineering (MS). Even though the technical services engineer is somewhat different from what I've been doing so far, I'd like to know the typical salary for this type of a position in the UAE?

Any information is very appreciated!

Thank you.
Nigel


----------



## sexD (Sep 1, 2014)

I would say around 30k AED. Somebody correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## nigel_austin (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello!

Thank you for your reply!

Is this the monthly pay or the total amount including allowances etc? I saw some posts about different grades they have but not sure, since the job posting doesn't have a grade online.

Trying to get an idea, since there isn't much data out there.

Appreciate your help!

Nigel


----------

